# kupić doładowanie do telefonu



## wolfbm1

Witam.

W sklepie Orange moge kupić doładowanie do telefonu komórkowego.
In an Orange store I can buy .......... for my mobile phone.

1. a top-up voucher ?
2. a recharge voucher ?
Nie jestem pewien jak to poprawnie powiedzieć.


----------



## głupi

"A top-up voucher"  (przynajmniej w UK).

Wydaje mi się bardziej naturalne jednak: "I can top-up my mobile in/at an Orange store".


----------



## Thomas1

Chyba nie ma jednej możliwości:
a phone top-up
top-up card
top-up voucher
Lub 'top up' jako czasownik.

'refill card' 
Refilling your account is easy - just buy your refill card from [...] in the amount that meets your needs.

Wydaje mi się, że samo 'refill' też może być użyte.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thank you very much.


----------



## głupi

W Anglie nie używamy "refill" w tym kontekscie. It sounds kind of weird to me. Definitely "top up" here.


----------



## BezierCurve

Tutaj podobnie.


----------



## DW

In AmE you don't top up your phone. You can recharge your phone.


----------



## wolfbm1

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> In AmE you don't top up your phone. You can recharge your phone.


So, the phrase 'a phone top-up' is not an American thing. 
Jak brzmi to zdanie:
In an Orange store I can buy a recharge for zl 25. (I mean for a cell phone.)


----------



## NotNow

In the U.S., we call them prepaid refill cards or prepaid reload cards.  _Prepaid _is the important word here.


----------



## wolfbm1

Could I leave out the word card and say: I can get a prepaid reload/refill for zl 25?


----------



## Thomas1

Wątek o różnicach pomiędzy brytyjskim a amerykańskim angielskim w kwestii doładowań do telefonów: recharge (top up) mobile phone.


----------



## NotNow

wolfbm1 said:


> Could I leave out the word card and say: I can get a prepaid reload/refill for zl 25?



It would be better to leave out reload/refill.  People usually say, I can get a prepaid card for my phone for zl 25.


----------



## Thomas1

NotNow, how about 'refill' as a verb:
_I can refill my phone/account for 25 zl._
?


----------



## NotNow

Thomas1 said:


> NotNow, how about 'refill' as a verb:
> _I can refill my phone/account for 25 zl._
> ?



I have never heard anything like that.  People usually talk about buying a card or adding minutes.


----------

